

Star Trek’s Lt. Uhura–Nichelle Nichols–will Fly on NASA Mission - tellarin
http://arstechnica.com/the-multiverse/2015/08/star-treks-lt-uhura-nichelle-nichols-will-fly-on-nasas-airborne-observatory/

======
stuxnet79
No love for Captain Sisko?

